# Black Seersucker suit



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

A while back, someone on this forum posted asking about the possibility of a black seersucker suit for wearing to funerals etc. in the summer, somewhere (IIRC) in the deep south. I see that LL Bean has a black seersucker jacket with matching pants on their website that they indicate could be worn as a suit. Not something that I would necessarily want but I found it interesting and recalled that post.
Tom


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Tought it out and wear your navy solid.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Am not seeing this on the site, could you link it directly? (Or I could drive an hour to Freeport.) Thanks.


----------



## Titus_A (Jun 23, 2010)

This is an interesting possibility. I believe I've seen black seersucker in which the stripes were quite visible: this seems like a terrible idea. (I can't find the one on LL Bean's site for some reason.) I don't see why, however, on principle one shouldn't make a mourning garment out of a summer material. At the same time, I don't know how seersucker's wrinkly character would look in black or at a funeral. Perhaps poplin or linen would be a better bet.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

I would avoid wearing anything to a funeral that would make people do a double take. Or anything "interesting" that people would feel compelled to remark upon. I really love your suit. Thanks!


----------



## dcjacobson (Jun 25, 2007)

> A while back, someone on this forum posted


That must have been on April 1. That's the only explanation I can offer.

Don


----------



## Mississippi Mud (Oct 15, 2009)

I believe that it was a thread I started about appropriate funeral wear in the Southern summer a year or so ago. Someone suggested it then.

Perhaps if I had a little more Tennessee Williams in me, I might have done it, too, but I wear a dark navy poplin most often.



fishertw said:


> A while back, someone on this forum posted asking about the possibility of a black seersucker suit for wearing to funerals etc. in the summer, somewhere (IIRC) in the deep south. I see that LL Bean has a black seersucker jacket with matching pants on their website that they indicate could be worn as a suit. Not something that I would necessarily want but I found it interesting and recalled that post.
> Tom


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

If I were to get seersucker, I would want the quintessential color. Also, for a funeral you need a life event rig and black seersucker is not it. Get tan, blue, or red and wear it another day.


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

Peak and Pine said:


> Am not seeing this on the site, could you link it directly? (Or I could drive an hour to Freeport.) Thanks.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Thank you. Me like, the shirt and tie too.


----------



## jwooten (Dec 19, 2010)

While, I agree that summer funeral's can be quite hot. I don't find seersucker appropriate, especially in black. It's going to look like a faded puckered black suit. Also, if you aren't part of the family, you should be fine wearing navy which you can find in poplin or something. If you are part of the family, it's a time of mourning and grief, so being comfortable at the service is not really the point and you probably wouldn't notice the difference.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

LOL. Black seersucker funeral attire would fit nicely in William Faulkner's tale of trial and tribulation, "As I Lay Dying!"  Black seersucker fabric would certainly make an excellent lining for one's shipping container, for the trip to the hereafter. The cooling qualities of the fabric could come in handy for some of us. :icon_scratch:


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Black seersucker is a weird idea, but that the place to go for all your black seersucker needs is the LL Bean catalogue is mind-boggling!


----------



## Kurt N (Feb 11, 2009)

"Four functioning buttons at cuffs."

For under $200--or for $100, if you buy the Loden one, which is on sale (). Is that a new trend?


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

I stand corrected. The black seersucker suit doesn't look ridiculous or anything, or rude at a funeral. Just kinda neither-here-nor-there, which I think is a trend these days.


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

After looking at the suit online, it doesn't appear over the top. I don't care for black suits, but if I had to wear one, the seersucker lends an interesting twist to the look (not for a funeral though). OTOH, I think there better choices out there for dark summer suits such as poplin or tropical wool. I wouldn't spend my money on it, but to each his own.

If the suit came in navy, it might peak my interest more.


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

The Rambler said:


> Black seersucker is a weird idea, but that the place to go for all your black seersucker needs is the LL Bean catalogue is mind-boggling!


I think they started with a shirt, that was either black or a very dark color. I kept thinking, seersucker meets goth, how odd.


----------



## Titus_A (Jun 23, 2010)

Seeing it, my suspicions are confirmed: the stripes show up, the whole thing looks oddly wrinkled, and the overall effect is not good: at least not good for what you want at a funeral (and I maintain simply not good in general). I would not wear it to a funeral. I would wear a poplin or a linen if one were toe bad.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

I've heard knowledgable individuals state that charcoal, not black is the proper color, and here we have a vote for navy. I know many think black most appropriate. I doubt there's an actual rule in the sartorial bible, with as many rules as there are opinions. If we judge by the pros, I.e., funeral directors and their assistants, plain. matte finish charcoal is most common, but include other similar dark suits. That's what I wear. I wouldn't wear seersucker, black or otherwise.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

It's my understanding that at Jewish funerals, the appropriate attire for mourners is considered garments rent with grief, the men unshaven, unkempt. You don't see that done, but mourners wear a piece of torn black ribbon to signify adherence to the tradition. Any old dark suit, something a long way from flashy attire, and considerations of personal comfort. I'm not sure that that tradition is literally observed, beyond the ribbon, but I think it's a good way to go when dressing for any funeral. That would rule out black seersucker.


----------



## BorderBandit (Apr 16, 2011)

I'll admit I've got sort of a hybrid. I managed to snag a Brooks Brothers Black Fleece seersucker suit that has the traditional blue stripes, but, it also has contrasting charcoal stripes as well sort of in a 1 charcoal to 4 blue ratio. It works pretty well I have to admit, but I am non-traditional. Good construction, beautiful MOP buttons.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

Mississippi Mud said:


> I believe that it was a thread I started about appropriate funeral wear in the Southern summer a year or so ago. Someone suggested it then.
> 
> Perhaps if I had a little more Tennessee Williams in me, I might have done it, too, but I wear a dark navy poplin most often.


I thought that was you (MM) that posted the original thought about black ! I think "eagle" has it right with the thought of Faulkner wearing the black seersucker or lining a casket with it! Hope I'll go in the other direction.
Tom


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

The Rambler said:


> It's my understanding that at Jewish funerals, the appropriate attire for mourners is considered garments rent with grief, the men unshaven, unkempt. You don't see that done, but mourners wear a piece of torn black ribbon to signify adherence to the tradition. Any old dark suit, something a long way from flashy attire, and considerations of personal comfort. I'm not sure that that tradition is literally observed, beyond the ribbon, but I think it's a good way to go when dressing for any funeral. That would rule out black seersucker.


Speaking of that demographic, I think the main market for black seersucker would be the orthodox community. I have seen several chassidim wear long black seersucker jackets during the summer in New York. When you think that this is a style of dress that is year 'round, one would have to assume some light fabrics would be needed in the warmer months.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

I'd kind of want this a lot if it was navy.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

NewYorkRanger over on styleforum posted a mtm blue-on-blue seersucker jacket (or maybe a suit) a while back that I was particularly jealous of.


I'd love to wear more seersucker, but it just draws to much attention, I should more to the south for the summers.


----------



## yossarian (Apr 17, 2007)

Personally, I wouldn't do it, but then again, I am of the view that the only black suit one should wear is a black suit with satin lapels and satin on the side of the pants.


----------



## Boho Gent (Jun 17, 2011)

Titus_A said:


> I don't see why, however, on principle one shouldn't make a mourning garment out of a summer material.


I take it you can withstand an impressive amount of heat. Good for you, Sir.

I don't know if I would wear that suit at a funeral. This one: https://www.josbank.com/menswear/shop/Product_11001_10050_303046
might be a better choice. Although striped and navy, the wrinkles are less obvious. I don't know if striped suits are ok for funerals. Frankly, I don't care. I doubt the host(aka the body) gives a damn at this point.


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

How about a simple solid gray worsted suit, white broadcloth or oxford shirt, and a simple (plain, small dot, etc.) navy or black tie? 

Black seersucker just seems like a disconnect.


----------



## chilton (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

I can only hope none of the pall bearers at my funeral make such a hideous choice. I'd prefer to be toted with a bit more dignity!


----------



## PolieCat (Dec 14, 2007)

"...seersucker meets goth, how odd." Too funny and so true.


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

^^^ he posts here occasionally as well, though the user name is too complex for me to remember. Its not easy like Thom Brown's School Days, (a moniker I still find puzzling but enjoy).


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

Someone dies, their family is in mourning and you can't tough out a 20 minute graveside service in a regular suit?

@Flanderian - in the book "Dress for Success" there was an actual rule to not wear a black suit. Only funeral directors and airline pilots were supposed to wear black. For the rest of us, it was gray or navy.


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

Jos A. Banks has/had a wide selection of bizarre seersuckers recently. They had white on white stripes (??) and black on black, IIRC, as well as various colors. Had to ask "why?". Why would someone want black-on-black seersucker suiting? It's defeating the idea and use of seersucker: to keep cool in the sun. Plus, if you wear it confidently, seersucker is quite stylish. If you can't wear it confidently, don't wear it.

Those JAB seersucker suits are quite good, if your frame fills them adequately. JAB makes their suits for the average, unassuming, very slightly overweight, un-athletic man. So if they fit well, you can have a ready wear suit right out of the box which you can thrash and trash for hundreds of wears before needing a replacement. And the prices are so low on a good sale day that you feel you just stole a suit ... but black seersucker? Why?


----------



## Christophe (Oct 27, 2010)

Trad-ish said:


> Someone dies, their family is in mourning and you can't tough out a 20 minute graveside service in a regular suit?
> 
> @Flanderian - in the book "Dress for Success" there was an actual rule to not wear a black suit. Only funeral directors and airline pilots were supposed to wear black. For the rest of us, it was gray or navy.


I definitely agree with that, the whole thing. Seersucker is a more casual suiting material, and a funeral calls for something more formal. One could get a tropical weight wool suit, in navy or grey.


----------



## windsor (Dec 12, 2006)

LE sold a black seersucker sport coat I thrifted one for very little money, but never wore it in a couple of years, so sent it back to a thrift. I think there are more occasions to wear a black sport coat than a black seersucker suit.


----------

